# BSNL Combo500 Night Unlimited automation



## anirbandd (Nov 30, 2012)

i use the above plan, with night unlimited 2am-8am. gives decent speed of 250kBps (2mbps).

main problem is the 2am time start. its hard to get up at 2am, and for the last few days, with winter setting in, its even harder, to leave the warm bed in the middle of the night. so for the last week, i could not dl anything.

is there anyway to automate the download process?? i can set up task to switch on my comp at 2am and start utorrent, but is there any way to dial the connection?? someone told me that scripts could be written for dialing the connection.

Please help.


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 30, 2012)

I believe there is a way out.@Skud can help you with this.


----------



## baiju (Nov 30, 2012)

I was using a pair of .bat files and windows task scheduler to do exactly the same before upgrading to 750UL plan. 

Create a batch file 'Dial.bat' and the command to use is *rasdial "Broadband Connection" username password* 

Here 'Broadband Connection' is the name of the internet connection to dial. Replace 'username' and 'password' also appropriately.

To disconnect create another batch file Disconnect.bat with command *rasdial "Broadband Connection" /disconnect*

Now open Windows Task scheduler and create a task with name 'dial connection'. Click triggers > New to set the time at which the task to start. Enter time as 02.00 and select the option 'Daily'. Now click Actions > New > Select the Dial.bat file to run. Click Conditions and select the option 'Wake the computer to run this task'. Save the task created. To fool proof you can repeat the task by adding more triggers at 2.05 am, 2.30 am, 3.00 am etc. because in some cases the first dial may not work. Similarly create a new task for disconnect connection at 8.00 am. If you want to shutdown the computer then append the command *shutdown.exe -s -f* to  the Disconnect.bat file.

Put the computer in sleep mode and the system will awake at 2.00 am and dial the connection. Instead of sleep mode, you can use the timer function in bios to cold start the pc at 2.00 am also.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 30, 2012)

this is the thing i was talking about!! *thank you @baiju*!!

How do i create a .bat file?? 

allright.. got a good link.. sharing for myself [  ] and for people with similar issues...

*pranavashok.com/blog/2009/07/scheduling-your-bsnl-broadband-connection-during-night-unlimited/


----------



## baiju (Nov 30, 2012)

open notepad, type the commands and save it with extension .bat and 'Save As Type' All Files. Otherwise the name will be .bat.txt.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 30, 2012)

yup.. set the schedules... keeping the fingers crossed now


----------



## baiju (Nov 30, 2012)

You can test it by pressing 'Run' button or enter a test time and put the pc to sleep and see if pc wakes up and connects to internet.


----------



## Flash (Nov 30, 2012)

When i had this connection, i sometimes manually wakeup to put downloads and fall asleep, to wake again by 8 
Really, an useful thread and i suggest this to move to tutorial.


----------



## krishnendu (Nov 30, 2012)

@baiju I use utorrent scheduler but its a nice and proper way to do things. Thanks mate


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 30, 2012)

krishnendu said:


> @baiju I use utorrent scheduler but its a nice and proper way to do things. Thanks mate



i too use scheduler.. my main motive was to Switch the pc on bfore dl, not keeping it on. with, the rising electricity costs, that was necessary.


----------



## krishnendu (Nov 30, 2012)

^^ this can be done by the cold start from bios however I don't know how to do this.
I have no problem with the power off issue coz my mother switch off the modem every mornng at 8. lol thanks to mom


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 30, 2012)

krishnendu said:


> ^^ this can be done by the cold start from bios however I don't know how to do this.



 then why say?

how do you start the dl?? stay awkae till 2am?


----------



## krishnendu (Nov 30, 2012)

No I keep my PC on from 11am. This is a bad option though. Need a wayout.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 30, 2012)

krishnendu said:


> No I keep my PC on from 11am. This is a bad option though. *Need a wayout.*



bingo!! 



Gearbox said:


> When i had this connection, i sometimes manually wakeup to put downloads and fall asleep, to wake again by 8
> Really, an useful thread and i suggest this to move to tutorial.



sure.. if the mods agree


----------



## krishnendu (Nov 30, 2012)

^^
Got it

There is an Alarm option in BIOS to AUTO POWER ON. Solved.


----------



## baiju (Nov 30, 2012)

^^ Yes. It is usually under the bios power settings like Wake ON ALARM. But I found keeping the PC sleep much better since sometimes the bios alarm didn't work for me. I tried different scheduler tools but found the windows scheduling to be the best.


----------



## digit.sh (Nov 30, 2012)

krishnendu said:


> No I keep my PC on from 11am. This is a bad option though. Need a wayout.



I have the same plan and I keep my WiFi modem on (pppoe mode) from 11 P.M. when I go to sleep. I download on netbook which I keep on 24/7/365  Inverter takes care of the modem in case of sudden loadshedding, which is ofcourse very very rare now a days.   Ktorrent on ArchLinux has nice scheduling options including queue manager(to control the order in which the torrents will download) and fine grain control over up/down speed per torrent.  cron takes care of starting/killing ktorrent at the desired time. Wget takes care of direct downloads. Thats it. 

Btw, its time we should get 2mbps totally unlimited plan. Whats BSNL doing?!


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 30, 2012)

task scheduling is way better than bios fiddling... 


agree.. its time bsnl stopped sitting onthe job. the least it could would be to extend the happy hours 8pm to 8am... gimme 12hrs and i'll be happy


----------



## krishnendu (Dec 1, 2012)

digit.sh said:


> Btw, its time we should get 2mbps totally unlimited plan. Whats BSNL doing?!



lol.  2am most annoying, their plan is 6hrs unlimited but 12am to 6am would have been better rather than 2 to 8.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 1, 2012)

thats where bsnl played it nasty.. they fixed a starting time when most people would be unable to wake up. it resulted in a huge decrease of its server load. 


my task scheduler started my dls beautifully last night.. now i have some peace of mind... thanks again baiju!!


----------



## duke123 (Dec 1, 2012)

^^^ gus have a look at this..it works for me...automatic PC power on from Hibernation...
PC auto shut down and turn on - Auto Power-on & Shut-down


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 1, 2012)

baiju's soln deals with the "auto wake up from sleep" problem without a 3rd party s/w. not to mention, it effectively addresses auto connection dialing and utorrent startup. 

i thank you for your input, but  going through the thread before posting will be appreciated.


----------



## duke123 (Dec 2, 2012)

i thought above bat files woe up from sleep and not hibernation...this software wakes PC up from hibernation mode and sleep and it has lots of other functions...

if you want to get better options you should read others opinions fully...


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 2, 2012)

dont get me wrong bro.. but i did read the thing... and the bat files do wake up from hibernation. 

i am sorry if i sounded rude.


----------



## baiju (Dec 2, 2012)

The bat files can wake up pc from hibernation also. I have tried all these - sleep, hibernation, bios wakeup and third party tools.


----------



## anirbandd (May 29, 2013)

Mods may lock thread


----------

